# Rick McKinney - The Simple Art of Winning



## ArtV (Jan 29, 2008)

Just received my new copy of Rick's book "The Simple Art of Winning" I probably have every book available on shooting the bow. Frankly, I think "Winning" is arguably, the best book out there on shooting Oly style archery. Straight to the point, clearly written, great graphics, and no hoopla. 

My original copy, dog eared and raggedy from reading and re-reading, was lost in the floods last year.....I forgot how good the book is.

Rick shows his true blue by being one of the few top ranked shooters in history that will take the time to come into ArcheryTalk and actually explain things most of use need to learn, reminded of, or forgotten about....a shooters shooter.

If you don't have it, make the investment, you will not be disappointed.

Thanks Rick.....I do appreciate the autograph too.

Art


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Art -

I'd say it pretty much a classic. 
A lot of us got started with this style of shooting thanks to guys like Rick.

Viper1 out.


----------



## DK Lieu (Apr 6, 2011)

Rick McKinney's "The Simple Art of Winning" is, in my opinion, the best book that has ever been written on Olympic recurve archery. It is both comprehensive and easy to read. It has helped me immensely. My only regret is that I did not get it sooner. It would have save me a few years of development. With all the talk about "new" form and training systems, it's clear that Rick had it figured out a long time ago. If you can have only a single book about Olympic recurve archery on your shelf, "Simple Art of Winning" should be the one. I'm trying to make it required reading for our archery classes at Berkeley.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Couldn't agree more. Rick's book was loaned to me by Bob Gordon - Ed Eliason's cousin - and it became my "coach" in 2003. 

Still the best, most comprehensive, easiest to understand book on Olympic style archery available after all these years. The Heretic Archer comes close though. It's another book I recommend for a slightly different approach that works for some folks. Coach Lee's books are great for the finer points of technique, but I think they fall short when it comes to setting up and understanding your equipment, and preparing your mental game...

Thanks again Rick!

John


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

limbwalker said:


> Coach Lee's books are great for the finer points of technique, but I think they fall short when it comes to setting up and understanding your equipment,


There's no question about that. Coach Lee's books are about the shot cycle, and not much else. And they are expensive--less expensive than a good set of arrows, but very expensive as books. I made the mistake of buying Total Archery when I was just getting into FITA Recurve and wanted all the most current information--it was way too specialized and advanced for me at the time and didn't have the broad overview I needed. Winning Archery was much more generally useful book.


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

errata: I meant the Simple Art of Winning, not "Winning Archery". :embara:


----------



## HikerDave (Jan 1, 2011)

ArtV said:


> Just received my new copy of Rick's book "The Simple Art of Winning" I probably have every book available on shooting the bow. Frankly, I think "Winning" is arguably, the best book out there on shooting Oly style archery. Straight to the point, clearly written, great graphics, and no hoopla.
> 
> My original copy, dog eared and raggedy from reading and re-reading, was lost in the floods last year.....I forgot how good the book is.
> 
> ...


Rick came out to the Paseo Vista Archery range's JOAD practice last year to give the kids an inspirational talk, pass around his medals, and answer any questions the kids might have.

It was a great evening. He really related well to the kids and gave us all some great answers to our questions. We purchased a copy of his book for our daughter which he signed for her.

The techniques described in his book seem pretty much the same as the National Training System that we all use now.

What's really neat about the book are all of the photographs of various great archers describing the individual variations.


----------



## jmvargas (Oct 21, 2004)

IMO the only archery book you will ever need.......unless you're a collector---like me!!


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

limbwalker said:


> Couldn't agree more. Rick's book was loaned to me by Bob Gordon - Ed Eliason's cousin - and it became my "coach" in 2003.
> 
> Still the best, most comprehensive, easiest to understand book on Olympic style archery available after all these years. The Heretic Archer comes close though. It's another book I recommend for a slightly different approach that works for some folks. Coach Lee's books are great for the finer points of technique, but I think they fall short when it comes to setting up and understanding your equipment, and preparing your mental game...
> 
> ...


....John...I didn't know that Bob Gordon was Ed Eliason's cousin....Unless I'm thinking of the wrong Bob Gordon???.I'm thinking of the WARF builder Bob...........Jim


----------



## jhinaz (Mar 1, 2003)

Harperman said:


> ....John...I didn't know that Bob Gordon was Ed Eliason's cousin....Unless I'm thinking of the wrong Bob Gordon???.I'm thinking of the WARF builder Bob...........Jim


Yep! One in the same. - John


----------



## LoveMyHoyt (Nov 29, 2008)

So where does one find this book? I can't find it on Lancaster's website or on Amazon.


----------



## OBE (Dec 4, 2009)

http://www.3riversarchery.com/Books...+Rick+McKinney_c42_s18_p92_i7833_product.html



LoveMyHoyt said:


> So where does one find this book? I can't find it on Lancaster's website or on Amazon.


----------



## jmvargas (Oct 21, 2004)

altservices in the UK also has it.....


----------



## DK Lieu (Apr 6, 2011)

You can get a copy from the Carbon Tech (Rick's company) website: http://www.carbontecharrows.com/pro...and.(category.eq.Accessories)))&back=Products


----------



## cc46 (Jan 22, 2005)

cool thread, the four archery books I own...that I read in order, Rick's book SAoW, then Kisik Lee's book ITA then, Michele F/Vittorrio's book then Lanny Basham's book with these you will learn, I read them now and then


----------



## ArtV (Jan 29, 2008)

LoveMyHoyt said:


> So where does one find this book? I can't find it on Lancaster's website or on Amazon.


Rick's web site www.Carbontech.com
Art


----------



## LoveMyHoyt (Nov 29, 2008)

I was looking through the Lancaster catalog and found it in there. It just wasn't on their website.


----------



## Stephen Ehmann (Nov 7, 2008)

I have one for sale on ebay if anyone is interested:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/300857203834?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

There is an autographed copy at our archery range. I use it all the time with our JOAD kids. 

One of these days i should get my own autographed copy.


Chris


----------



## Bob Furman (May 16, 2012)

http://www.lancasterarchery.com/rick-mckinney-simple-art-of-winning-book.html


----------



## atjurhs (Oct 19, 2011)

I've read Al Henderson's Understanding Winning Archery  scores of times since it was first published in 1983. Maybe it's time I pick up a Rick's.....


----------



## engtee (Oct 2, 2003)

Unquestionably the best book on Olympic Archery. I have asked Rick, on a couple of occasions, when he is going to write a sequel. I feel the entire text is tremendously informative, but the equipment section needs to be updated.


----------



## Flyers 1 (Feb 10, 2012)

*Rick McKinney" Book for Youth Archer*

Hello All
I haven't read his book but have read great reviews on this forum.
Lately my son(10 years old) has become quite frustrated at shooting all over the target(indoors 18 meters).
He asks why he is shooting high, then low, left and right. He had some lessons early on but the range coach is extremely busy and booked up.
Is Rick's book kid friendly? My son is very visual so a description with photos would be required.
Thanks in advance for any feedback.


----------



## tkaap (Nov 30, 2009)

I ordered mine from Carbon Tech two days ago and it arrived already. Guess what I'll be reading during the snow storm!

-T


----------

